

+1week: What I got from startupschool that you missed - sayhello
http://www.oliyiptong.com/blog/2008/04/25/just-do-it/
It was great meeting the YC crowd. Here's my takeaway that people on HN seem to have missed.
======
falsestprophet
Because this isn't warfare. War is pretty serious: massive armies fighting to
the death and all. Very little is analogous to war, so lets find a new
metaphor.

~~~
sayhello
Its true that the analogy is different from war, but what really got me
thinking is that in the grand scheme of things, trying to get things right the
first time is overrated.

It may be obvious to some, but for me, it was a salient point.

What do you think makes the metaphor different?

